# Wolf Spiders in Oklahoma?



## Caska (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone know of a website or anything that lists and identifies different kinds of Wolf Spiders based on location? We have TONS of Wolf Spiders here (I live in NE Oklahoma) and I would love to be able to identify them. I caught 6 in the house the other night and released them into the field by our hosue. 6 in one night! I was amazed. They're really starting to show up lately and I've caught several that appear to be gravid. Any info would be appriciated. I'll try to get some pics up of a few I've caught recently.


----------



## David_F (May 13, 2004)

Do all of the spiders you've caught appear to be of the same species?  I'm looking around to see what I can find but I'm interested to know if you found multiple species.


----------



## Caska (May 13, 2004)

There seems to be at least 2 different species. I'm basing this on markings mostly, although it's hard to tell in the smaller ones that I've caught. I got a book of insects and arachnids of North America the other day and from what I can tell based on the pictures and descriptions in the book I have seen Forest Wolf Spiders (Lycosa gulosa) and Rabid Wolf Spiders (Lycosa rabida). I was actually bitten by one that I believe to be a Lycosa rabida and that wasn't too great. It didn't swell much but it was red and sore for a few days and made me a little tired not long after I received the bite.


----------

